# Update on abused duck



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi folks,
I just wanted to post an update on the female mallard that has been abused by the males, that I posted about in the thread 'This years first ducklings'.

She has taken refuge in our backyard for a few days now & seems to be doing well. She has just had breakfast & is settled down for a nap. 
There are 6 males lined up in the lake in front of our dock ( ) that we are keeping a close eye on.

Yesterday, Chuck & I were working in the yard & she & her mate napped the entire time we were out there.  

Cindy

Oops! Forgot to post the picture.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Poor little thing, I am glad that you have given her a refuge.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh, what a darling.

Thank you for giving her some peace, quiet, and much needed sleep.


----------

